# DPDT inputs conected?



## Dark3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wondering if the 2 input blades are connected internally or require a jumper. (Hot lead to both input blades for both poles to be hot). 

Also wondering if it will EVER STOP RAINING lol. Thanks


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 13, 2014)

They require a jumper. This circuit is for anchor / nav lights.
Tim


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you earl60446


----------



## jasonsuch86 (Sep 15, 2014)

like this? Are there 2 jumper wires that need connected or am I looking at this wrong? Sorry to hijack but I am having issues with this dang switch! about to throw away in the garbage!


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thats right. I found it easier to use twist nut connectors to split the stern and power wire then hook all 4 of those wires to the switch rather than mess around with jumpersView attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 15, 2014)

Both diagrams are correct for anchor and running lights.
Tim


----------



## SumDumGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

No,


It will not stop raining. So it is good you are prepping your boat.
Did you get the coordinates for the meet? Gonna make a Waterworld type shanty town.


----------



## jasonsuch86 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well now I feel like an idiot, the switch I have is a momentary switch which means it returns to the center OFF from both ON positions (Top-Bottom) when handle is released. I'm guessing this isn't going to work for me is it?


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Probly not lol


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 15, 2014)

SumDumGuy said:


> No,
> 
> 
> It will not stop raining. So it is good you are prepping your boat.
> Did you get the coordinates for the meet? Gonna make a Waterworld type shanty town.


Lol


----------



## jasonsuch86 (Sep 15, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366282#p366282 said:


> Dark3 » 15 Sep 2014, 13:54[/url]"]Probly not lol



The heck with it, I'll just wire everything separately on on/off toggle switches.


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 15, 2014)

jasonsuch86 said:


> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366282#p366282 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark3 » 15 Sep 2014, 13:54[/url]"]Probly not lol
> ...


You can get a dual pole dual throw dpdt switch at west marine for 20 bucks or the same one online for 3 bucks lol


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm using a headlight switch. Pull it out to the part way out you get the anchor light, pull it all the way out you get anchor and bow lights.


----------

